

Grouplite - a web app from the ashes of startup failure. - daltonlp
http://www.grouplite.com/gl_history.html

======
webwright
Neat technology (took 23 seconds to load your home page)... From a marketing
perspective, I think you should ponder what value you provide. The home page
emphasizes features.

May be cliche, but when people buy a drill they don't want a drill-- they want
a HOLE. When people sign up for your product they have a problem that they
want to solve... What's that problem? I'd simplify your home page, focus on
value statements, screenshots, and examples.

(just my 2 cents)

~~~
daltonlp
Thanks for the feedback!

The home page slowness is fixed.

You're right about the lack of intelligent marketing on the homepage. Frankly,
this was a problem with the earlier startup as well.

------
gibsonf1
Its interesting that at this very moment, we're finishing up connecting
contacts between users for collaboration with our startup. (The trick was to
allow users to be able to own their own contact lists and information within a
secure zone (for example, a company needs to own a version of an employee's
personal contact info even if the person leaves), but then be able to create a
link to the people or companies represented. At any point in the identity
graph, information can be deemed private and only available to owners, etc.

------
apgwoz
Looks good. Doesn't work in Safari 3 on OS X 10.4.11, but it works great in
Firefox.

~~~
daltonlp
Hm, it should work with Safari 3. This was tested in OS X 10.4 and 10.5. (Note
- it definitely does _not_ work with Safari 2)

The initial load time in Safari is significantly longer than firefox (although
refresh loads are much more speedy). You might have to wait 10-20 seconds.

~~~
apgwoz
I just tried on Leopard as well. No dice. I'm able to add people, but no
fields. Then, I refresh and I can add a field, but then can't add another
person. It's one or the other and then it fails. I feel like I'm publically
criticizing you, but am in no way trying too. Contact me if you want apgwoz at
the big google mail.com

~~~
daltonlp
No offense taken - the alternative to public criticism is lonely obscurity :)

------
edw519
I love this post, but not for the usual reasons. I'm not sure I understand
your app or why I'd put in on my page. But I love your style, your story, and
the whole idea of something rising from the ashes. I bet I'm not the only one
here inspired to look at my own scrap heap and see what I can resurrect and
put into one of my modern apps. Thanks for the curveball!

